# Mainstream Patriot Kayak



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Anyone know anything about the Mainstream Patriot kayak? I found it for $450 on ebay and I am thinking about buying it. I have read some reviews and everyone seems to have good things to say, ecpecially the bigger guys like me at 6' 3", but I cant find it at any local stores. Does the company have a good reputation, or would you guys recommend going with a different brand?


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

Mainstream is a low end boat made by Confluence Watersports...They also make Dagger, Perception and Mainstream is their lowest (quality) brand. 

Patriot is a big boat made for big guys. It is very heavy. IT is a stable boat but it is not very manueverable. Also, they use cheaper harware on the Mainstreams. This might be a good beginner boat, but I think if you are gonna paddle a lot, I would look for something a little more advanced. 

Take a look at the Dagger Blackwater 11.5...its rated for 280, but I use it all the time and I'm 6'2" 330lbs. They are also clearancing them out so you can probably get a good deal on one.

Other boats...Old Town Loon 111, Wilderness Systems Pungo, Pamlico, Tarpon, Perception America

Paddle any boat before you buy. A good fit will increase your desire to go out and use it. Good luck.  

Winner


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Kernal, I see you're still looking. Shoot NilsC a pm, or check out UltimateKayakfishing.com before buying, the guys on the East Coast (West too, but don't know them) have a lot of experience in big water, some bigger guys, and dozens of years of combined experience. I think personally you're looking for a bigger yak, and better suited to fishing, which for me would be a SOT.
You'll find Nils' profile in another thread here in kayaks/canoes, see if he has any helpful info for you.
God Bless,
Jeff


----------



## NilsC (Nov 20, 2005)

It's a sit inside kayak recreational style with the large cockpit and the biggest drawback in my opinion is the molded seat. You will feel like plastic butt after awhile. I'm not sure if there are any aftermarket seats to use, but you can add a gel pad to make it more comfortable.

for ponds, small rivers (no whitewater), streams and lakes it's a perfect beginner kayak. For sheltered ocean, saltponds, inlets and estuaries it's a OK kayak. I don't remember if it has a bulkhead behind the seat. You need a bulkhead for positive flotation and you should add a couple of float bags up front. Make sure you get a pump to bail it out and a float bag for the paddle so you can get back into the kayak.

Nils


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Yea, I keep going back and forth from buying a small boat or yak. Looks like I might be going with the yak since the funds are low. I am thinking I am going to go with a sit on top, just got to find something that I can afford and still easy enough to use that I will want to fish out of it.


----------

